
AMD EPYC Architecture and Technical Overview - jnordwick
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Epyc_Server_Architecture/
======
jnordwick
This is a far better and more detailed article than the other one posted. This
includes information on the cache, prediction neutral network, memory
subsystem, and others that the other article didn't touch.

